# D90 Error Message



## ttdash

A newbie with a question. When I turn on my D90 I get an Error in the top view screen and the camera is inoperable. Previously I removed the battery and powered up again and the issue would go away, now the camera will not work. Help!


----------



## Kerbouchard

What does the error code say?

Most errors can be resolved by cleaning the contacts between the lens and camera and making sure everything is seated properly.  Like I said, it depends on what your specific error code is.


----------



## KmH

See page 255 of the D90 user's manual for the error codes and their definitions. If you don't have the manual, you can download it here: Nikon Product Manuals available for download

Only some of Nikon's error codes, not most of them, are cause by dirty lens to camera contacts.

Dirty lens to camera contact errors are more common to Canon cameras.


----------



## ttdash

There is no code just the word err on the top LCD screen. The manual does not address this.


----------



## Kerbouchard

ttdash said:


> There is no code just the word err on the top LCD screen. The manual does not address this.



Try unmounting the lens, clean the contacts, and remount it, making sure it is fully engaged.  My bet is still dirty contacts.  You can clean the contacts with just about any lint free cloth.  A white t-shirt works fine.


----------



## chaosrealm93

when mine says that, it usually means the lens has bad contact with the body


----------



## orb9220

If cleaning doesn't clear it than most likely a malfunctioning lens. Trying another lens will help isolate a lens or camera body problem.
.


----------



## edddial

Do you have Err also when there is no lens attached to the body?


----------



## KmH

ttdash said:


> There is no code just the word err on the top LCD screen. The manual does not address this.


_*Err*_ *is* the error code. RTFM.

Page 256 of the D90 User's manual indeed shows the *Err *error code, and defines it as a "Camera Malfunction", "Release shutter. If error persists or appears frequently, consult Nikon-authorized service representative."

Essentially, the *Err* error code is a catchall error code. The camera CPU knows something is wrong, but it doesn't know exactly what that something is, like it does for a *fEE* error code. The Err code could be caused by dirty lens to camera contacts. It could be a circuit card fault. It could be that your shutter is dying.


----------



## rgregory1965

have you had the SD card out recently.....try taking it out and reseating it......


----------

